# euro symbol in html



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Dezember 2001)

Hi,
bevor irgendwann die Frage aufkommt:

€ => &amp;#8364;


----------



## bad taste (30. Dezember 2001)

ich glaub das geht auch mit &_euro

oder????


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Dezember 2001)

hi,
naja so halt:   &amp;euro;


----------



## bad taste (30. Dezember 2001)

that's what i ment


----------

